

The Other Side Of The Story: WhosHere vs. Who’s Near Me Live - speg
http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/02/the-other-side-of-the-story-whoshere-vs-whos-near-me-live/

======
alainbryden
Yeah I got the same impression as you - both sides did legitimate work, and
both have the right to feel like their toes are being stepped on. They both
seem to be tuned into this community too. In an ideal world they'd take it
under advisement to sit down with each other and worth this out like
reasonable people instead of wasting all their money on a legal arms race.

------
benologist
Thank god AOL is here to write HN so we have something to talk about today!

------
dccoolgai
Anybody else thinking these guys are doing this just to drum up coverage?

------
rhizome
I called it at least a year ago: TC is the TMZ of internet gossip.

